# wood shaving?



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

Are wood shavings ok to us in a goat trailer?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes they are. I like straw over the savings in my baby pens. Shaving will absorb the liquid and a good layer of straw will keep them off the shavings and dry long after the shavings are soaked.

BUT, never use ceder shavings, always use pine. Ceder causes respiratory inflammation and infects.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Shavings*

We buy cedar shavings by the semi load for use in raising quail. My son has always used cedar shavings with his Boers and had no respiratory infections. I used them in the kidding barn and the doe and kids are all fine. Could it be the "fines" in any wood bedding that are causing respiratory infections instead of the species of tree?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a quick blurb about ceder shavings:

http://www.ehow.com/list_6958932_dangers-cedar-wood-shavings_.html

And on a side note, you would never see ceder shavings at a fair. Just pine.


----------

